# Where do you suggest buying live rock from?



## Altohombre (Dec 31, 2007)

There aren't too many LFS in my NJ area anymore. It is mostly Petsmart and Petco. I am setting up a 46 gallon bowfront and my next step is getting my live rock. Are there any online stores that you have had good dealings with in the past?

Petsmart is probably the most convenient for me to just pickup stuff on my way home from work, but I am skeptical about how well handled their live rock (if they have it) would be.


----------



## ASmileForOnlyU (Nov 2, 2007)

The petsmart near me has an excellent live rock tank, its shallow and about 200 gallons, with snails, crabs, starfish, and a few fish living in it. It's got a very good selection of sizes and shapes. And if theres a critter attached to the piece you want, you get it free! I'm not sure how many do that though o-0. But then again, the other petsmart a little closer doesnt have any live rock thats bigger than your hand :?


----------



## SKAustin (Aug 1, 2006)

There are a number of online retailers that you can look into, but it may behoove you to find someplace local, even if it is a bit of a drive. I really cannot speak on the reputation of any online retailers as I never used any. I know there are a few good ones out there, but ordering online can be a craps shoot. you could end up with a box of uncured rubble. 

With someplace local you'll likely pay more, but you'll get what you want, and in most cases, it's fully cured.

Another option is to find a local club. you may be able to get your rock from other members looking to downsize. you may also get in on group buys to help cut costs on shipping, and increase quantity discounts.


----------



## Altohombre (Dec 31, 2007)

The LFS and Petsmart near me really doesn't have a good selection. Can someone give me a recommendation for a online seller who they have bought from in the past or heard good things.


----------



## chriscolumbus (Jan 11, 2008)

make sure you read my post about "buying live rock online"

save you time and money!!


----------



## Reefguy29 (Nov 16, 2021)

Altohombre said:


> There aren't too many LFS in my NJ area anymore. It is mostly Petsmart and Petco. I am setting up a 46 gallon bowfront and my next step is getting my live rock. Are there any online stores that you have had good dealings with in the past?
> 
> Petsmart is probably the most convenient for me to just pickup stuff on my way home from work, but I am skeptical about how well handled their live rock (if they have it) would be.


We sell live rock we are in Staten Island 
718-737-8415
Frag farm 227 Main Street


----------

